# Live practice for Vegas streaming now!!!!



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Check out Troy Knoll preparing for Vegas live right now from his basement!!!!

check it out at www.teamoverkill.net and scroll down the first page.

if that's slow check it out at www.stickam.com and seach for overkill


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

pretty cool...just dont drop one!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

9 X's after 3 ends!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

All X's after 5 ends


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Down 2 X's after 6 ends


----------



## J3100 (Mar 4, 2006)

what bow is that , cant make it out?


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Down 2 after 8

He's shooting an elite GT500


----------



## J3100 (Mar 4, 2006)

looks alot longer then a GT500


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Down 2 after 10 ends.

A 300 28X's will do fine this weekend


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

How is his wrist?


----------



## bowtroll (Mar 21, 2005)

hehe...
its the hand and it still hurts....but Im shootin OK...easier cast to shoot in now


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I just posted a thread in Gen Pop....round 2 and final practice will start at 8:30


----------

